

Case Study: 50% Productivity Increase with Better Quality? - gibsonf1
http://streamfocus.wordpress.com/2007/07/16/50-productivity-increase-with-better-quality-yes/
We've been using StreamFocus at my architectural firm for the past 6 months, and we are having a dramatic experience: 50% increase in productivity, a large increase in quality, and happier clients and staff with a growing business. This sounds impossible, but it's a fact....
======
gibsonf1
_"We've been using StreamFocus at my architectural firm for the past 6 months,
and we are having a dramatic experience: 50% increase in productivity, a large
increase in quality, and happier clients and staff with a growing business.
This sounds impossible, but it's a fact....."_

(YC Comments on the link greatly appreciated)

~~~
migpwr
I've seen streamfocus pushed through this site several times already... maybe
find a different place to 'market' the product? I don't think we're your
target and it starting to read back a little like spam. Congrats on the 50%
though...

~~~
gibsonf1
I'm hoping to get feedback here as opposed to trying to sell the service to
YCers (which is not yet publicly available). This article actually goes into
some of the technology of our (Lisp based) system which is a whole new
approach to project management, which I think makes it relevant for YC. We are
a startup trying to find some private beta testers here as well.

Another example, we would really appreciate feedback on our new logo at
<http://www.streamfocus.com> which has been difficult to finalize.

~~~
joshwa
for pete's sake, man, post some screenshots! I am having a really hard time
understanding what your product is.

~~~
euccastro
You can get a hint from the vocabulary in the article. I bet they are doing a
web app based on David Allen's _Getting Things Done_.

Edit:
[http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/mac/2005/03/08/productivity....](http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/mac/2005/03/08/productivity.html)
; it has a link to a Python implementation based on plain text files, which is
something I once did too for myself, but regrettably I didn't follow up with
it.

~~~
gibsonf1
The whole application started because we needed a tool to help my firm
implement Lean Management to gain the kind of tranformation that Toyota and
many others had achieved, and there were none out there. With Architecture and
most service companies, a vast amount of information needs to be organized in
the right way to really be lean, so analog methods really don't work well. We
tried it first with binders and post-it-notes and white boards but it slowed
us down.

"Getting Things Done" is a great productivity breakthrough as well, and when
combined with lean, is really impressive - which is what we are doing. Lean
helps provide the framework for what to do and how to do it, while GTD helps
you actually get it done.

One of the enhancements to GTD that we've got is that rather than think about
the next action you need to make, we provide a way to think about the next
stream of actions which can can be templated for future use - it has been a
great boost for us.

